
Restaurant bans tipping, service got better and they made more money - nickler
http://qz.com/113597/after-i-banned-tipping-at-my-restaurant-the-service-got-better-and-we-made-more-money/
======
kbenson
The Freakanomics podcast covered some of this as well[1]. It was interesting
when they covered the racism and sexism aspects.

1: [http://freakonomics.com/2013/06/03/should-tipping-be-
banned-...](http://freakonomics.com/2013/06/03/should-tipping-be-banned-a-new-
freakonomics-radio-podcast/)

------
nickler
As a restaurateur I love the idea, but shouldn't the service be the same? A
good manager isn't waiting for a server to report being undertipped, but
actively looking to fill holes that service may have missed.

